# Four little girls in rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its been a strange two weeks with young females coming into AMA Rescue. We normally only get the older females or all males.
Mia was an owner surrender from a gal living on the street. She realized she could not afford to feed her right (oatmeal). Her boyfriend gave her the puppy 10weeks old. We did check newspapers and Craig's list for lost and stolen puppies.
Coco was dumped at a shelter at 12 weeks and Judy was contacted by the shelter to take her.
Little Annie was found in a DUMPSTER. A lady walking by heard her cries and had her boyfriend get her out. She contacted AMA Rescue.
Coco #2 was an owner surrender in Oregon and Sharon in Van Couver Wa.has her. She is a darling 2 y.o. and her Mom just worked too much to keep her.
Will share the rest of the kids we have taken in this week in another post. Hugs,Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I don't even know what to say. . but in their little difficult stories, is a happy ending as they are under your loving care now. God love them.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for all you do. The Coco I saw on FB looks like my Sparky (at the bridge).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! How could anyone part w/these little beauties? My heart breaks again for these precious little bundles!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Who's all planning on using the pool? I'd love to float around for a while, but don't want to be the only one....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

All of those pups are just precious. I'm sure they'll find their furever homes quickly.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Eddie, they are all so special. My heart breaks reading their stories. I am hoping these will be easy to place in a permanent homes, but I know you have explained before, it's not always that easy.
Bless you Edie :wub: and Bron:wub: for all you do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that all find loving forever homes. It makes me so sad to see this. Thank God for AMA rescue.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Who's all planning on using the pool? I'd love to float around for a while, but don't want to be the only one....


Pat, you must have wanted this in the other posting?:blink::blink:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Edie, these young pups are so precious! Thank you again for all you do . Each of these precious pups have a long life ahead of them in a loving home!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Eddie,
Blown away by these beauties and how they got into rescue. As you have always said, everyone wants a young female Maltese, so hopefully AMAR will find great forever homes soon for them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Who's all planning on using the pool? I'd love to float around for a while, but don't want to be the only one....


LOL, I see I posted on the wrong thread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: ...sorry


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> LOL, I see I posted on the wrong thread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: ...sorry


 
Bless your heart :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:, I don't think anyone would have noticed. Oh my goodness, too funny.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - talk about "what's the world coming to?" To see these four having been tossed out like yesterday's garbage. :smcry::smcry: I'm sure they'll find homes because they are each just stunning and young. Thank you and the other wonderful angels of AMAR for saving them.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness...how precious. Thank you for savings these darlings!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

My heart breaks every-time I see a post like this one. I am so ashamed that these people who puts puppies in the dumpster and leaves them to take care of themselves. "Thank You" for all the hard work you do. I hope you find forever homes for these pups


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It literally makes me sick to my stomach to think of the poor babies who are mistreated-- who would leave a doggie in a dumpster??? I absolutely cannot fathom what type of person that would be, or what kind of mind-set they must have, to do such a thing. I hope these beautiful fluffs all find wonderful forever homes.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've said it before & I'll say it again, thank goodness those babies are in rescue. You are truly an angel.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.


I am not affiliated with or have the authority to speak for AMAR, but I believe that the incident you are refering to was a specific situation where a grant that had been obtained to help fund the life saving surgery for a rescue specified that *that particular dog* could not be adopted outside of CA. That is not the case with ALL AMAR dogs. AMAR is all over the country anyway, so how could that be the case?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.



:back2topic:

:angry: :beating a dead hors


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Edie thank you for all you do with AMAR and gosh those little girls are so adorable, i have a feeling that they will be adopted in no time.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edie thank you and AMAR for all you do:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Edie, this just breaks my heart, thinking about what these babies must have been through. Thank God they were rescued and will soon be loved as they deserve to be.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Originally Posted by *MalteseJane*  
_I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.



*I figured it was in case anyone who read the post lived in CA....? I too get upset when there is a fluff that I cannot help due to distance, but I think the purpose was to reach any posters who live in the CA area....*
_


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God love those precious babies! Thank you so very much for being there for them. God bless you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I appreciate getting notice about these Maltese even if they are in California. May none of us ever forget what goes on with these dogs no matter where they are in this country and I do have friends in California who sometimes know people who are looking to adopt.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

AMAR does adopt dogs outside of California. As someone else mentioned, the post where the dog could not be adopted outside of California was a special case. I have worked with AMAR in Florida, and yes, they do adopt dogs in all parts of the country. Since Edie lives in California, she gets news about dogs in California. Unfortunately, other AMAR people do not post here so we don't hear as much about them. No matter where the dog in need is, I would hope we would all want to help even if we can't adopt personally.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to set the record straight. We do adopt dogs out of California and have had a number of our rescues this year rescued and adopted in other states. I recently posted Chloe and Gandalf and they were both rescued and adopted in New jersey. One of the females that I just posted is in Vancouver Washington.
The problem we had with Sky, the dog in question is we had a grant of $1,000 for his heart surgery and the organization that gave us the grant stipulates that the dogs they help, have to be adopted in California.
We have no rules limiting us from placing dogs out of California. We are now looking for transport to the East Coast for some of our rescues. 
I hope this clarifies this issue.

Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just to set the record straight. We do adopt dogs out of California and have had a number of our rescues this year rescued and adopted in other states. I recently posted Chloe and Gandalf and they were both rescued and adopted in New jersey. One of the females that I just posted is in Vancouver Washington.
> The problem we had with Sky, the dog in question is we had a grant of $1,000 for his heart surgery and the organization that gave us the grant stipulates that the dogs they help, have to be adopted in California.
> We have no rules limiting us from placing dogs out of California. We are now looking for transport to the East Coast for some of our rescues.
> I hope this clarifies this issue.
> ...


Thank you, Edie, for helping clarify that AMAR does adopt dogs out of California ... and that AMAR did have a number of rescues this year that rescued and adopted in other states. I knew this because you or Bron had posted this not too long ago and explained that rescues and adoptions are not just in California. Maybe if anyone is confused it would help to post again on FB, too ... that AMAR does work all over the US with rescue. 

Bless you, Earth Angel Edie. And, of course, Bron, too. 

I showed Felix the pictures of these precious angel fluffs. I would give anything if we could adopt one of the rescues. I just know if we were able to foster that I would end up wanting to adopt the same fluff. 

I will never understand how these innocent fluff babies are kicked to the curb like this. And, in dumpsters. Sadly, some people just do not have a conscience.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I appreciate all that Rescues "AMR"does for maltese I have donated to them. But it makes no sense that AMR does not adopt outside of california. From my understanding and from seeing petfinder myself california is the most state that always has the maltese breed dumped in shelters its just so frustrating. I really love miss Cocoa


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

bailey02 said:


> I appreciate all that Rescues "AMR"does for maltese I have donated to them. But it makes no sense that AMR does not adopt outside of california. From my understanding and from seeing petfinder myself california is the most state that always has the maltese breed dumped in shelters its just so frustrating. I really love miss Cocoa


 
Becky, please go back and read all of the posts in this thread, AMAR DOES ADOPT OUTSIDE OF CA!!!!!

There was one specific incident where a grant was obtained for life saving surgery for a specific dog where the issuer of the grant stipulated that* THAT PARTICULAR DOG* could only be adopted in CA. It was a unique situation.

Come on y'all!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're so beautiful,how can anyone be so cruel, especially the one found in a dumpster...Sounds like someone was mad at another and decided to hurt their dog....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Edie, the girls are so precious!! I'm hoping AMAR can find wonderful forever homes for these specials girls!! Let me know if there is anything I can do to help! Hugs to and Judy!



MalteseJane said:


> I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.





bailey02 said:


> I appreciate all that Rescues "AMR"does for maltese I have donated to them. But it makes no sense that AMR does not adopt outside of california. From my understanding and from seeing petfinder myself california is the most state that always has the maltese breed dumped in shelters its just so frustrating. I really love miss Cocoa


Janine & Becky, I am going to reiterate what Edie has already said. AMAR adopts dogs out all over the country. AMAR is not only in CA. There are fosters and adoptees in WA, Oregon, FL, NJ, and other states. AMAR is currently looking for new fosters and/or adopters on the East Coast and in the New England. There has been only one special rescue (Sky) who had a stipulation on his grant for surgery that he couldn't be adopted outside of CA. This is not the case with all AMAR rescues. And even if AMAR wasn't outside of CA which they ARE, why shouldn't they post there rescue dogs here? We are a Maltese community who want to do whatever we can to help Maltese including rescues. Even if it is purely donations, don't people want to help a good organization even they were only a CA based rescue? They do could work and that shouldn't be taken away from them regardless of where their rescue is limited too. But AMAR is nationwide! These pups can use all the help and networking to find them a great forever home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in.





CorkieYorkie said:


> Originally Posted by *MalteseJane*
> _I don't want to stir up something, but what's the point of posting this beauties here if nobody outside California can adopt them. Does not make sense to me. All it does is making people feel sorry for them and they cannot do anything about it even if they wanted to. Please post only rescues that anybody in the United States are able to apply for no matter what State they are in. __I figured it was in case anyone who read the post lived in CA....? I too get upset when there is a fluff that I cannot help due to distance, but I think the purpose was to reach any posters who live in the CA area...._





plenty pets 20 said:


> *Just to set the record straight. We do adopt dogs out of California and have had a number of our rescues this year rescued and adopted in other states. I recently posted Chloe and Gandalf and they were both rescued and adopted in New jersey. One of the females that I just posted is in Vancouver Washington.*
> *The problem we had with Sky, the dog in question is we had a grant of $1,000 for his heart surgery and the organization that gave us the grant stipulates that the dogs they help, have to be adopted in California.*
> *We have no rules limiting us from placing dogs out of California. We are now looking for transport to the East Coast for some of our rescues. *
> *I hope this clarifies this issue.*
> ...





bailey02 said:


> I appreciate all that Rescues "AMR"does for maltese I have donated to them. But it makes no sense that AMR does not adopt outside of california. From my understanding and from seeing petfinder myself california is the most state that always has the maltese breed dumped in shelters its just so frustrating. I really love miss Cocoa


 
Just to clarify that AMAR *does* adopt outside of California. There was a stipulation put on a dog because of a grant and there are probably others with the same stipulation. If there are grants available to help the fluff's medical needs and there is a stipulation in that grant than so be it, the fluff's health and medical needs should be the most important thing not whether it can be adopted outside of state. That's what we should be concentrating on is the fluff's health and making sure they are in a safe environment, not whether or not they can be adopted outside of California I also don't think it's fair to ask Edie not to post about the rescues in California unless it's definite that they can be adopted outside of California. I for one don't care if there is a stipultion as to what state the pup can be adopted to, my concern is that the pups get the medical care that they need and for the rescue to be able to continue to receive grants for those other pups that may need them. 

I put in *bold *what Edie had written and why that happened with Sky.

Have you all *forgotten* that when we see a dog in a *high kill shelter* in California, who are the first ones we think of to go and rescue these fluffs, Bron and Edie. These ladies are Earth Angels for these fluffs, try walking a mile in their shoes before you criticize them for one incident.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Becky, please go back and read all of the posts in this thread, AMAR DOES ADOPT OUTSIDE OF CA!!!!!
> 
> There was one specific incident where a grant was obtained for life saving surgery for a specific dog where the issuer of the grant stipulated that* THAT PARTICULAR DOG* could only be adopted in CA. It was a unique situation.
> 
> Come on y'all!!!


Laura you are correct and thank you for clarifing things for me!! I should have read everything first :smilie_tischkante: I apologize for jumping the gun here.


----------

